

Ask HN: How do you manage your physical security? - secfirstmd

Hello fellow HN people.<p>As some of you know, we are currently building an open-source mobile physical security tool for human rights defenders, journalists, aid workers, activists and NGOs. (You can sign up to our early launch access program at www.secfirst.org - apologies for the blatant plug :).<p>We are currently researching other physical security management tools on the market at the moment and trying to gather your experiences of using them.<p>Especially interest for us your experience or use of tools areas such as:
-risk planning&#x2F;mitigation
-travel security
-office&#x2F;home security
-organisational management
-emergency response<p>Thanks HN!<p>-security first.<p>If you can spare 10 minutes to help us save lives, please fill out our 20 question survey here (good karma awaits :)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;1LRATeUm2hmzIBBYAg8LtMxcx6W6X4Fl1iYF-Lqe0FiM&#x2F;edit
======
iamthepieman
I choose to live in a safe place. Every other security tool/tactic/risk
mitigation is a response to the security environment. By choosing a safe
environment, you make all those easier.

~~~
exelib
Can you tell me where is safe place to live? No joke, I looking for safe place
to move to in some years.

~~~
rayj
Many large cities have their data available on the internet. I used this
[http://web6.seattle.gov/mnm/statistics.aspx?tabId=3](http://web6.seattle.gov/mnm/statistics.aspx?tabId=3)
when looking for a place to move in Seattle.

------
tverr_bjelke
I filled the forms and I saw you mention use of the tor-bundle. Anonymity is
very hard to archive. So if you guide people that _need_ it, be very careful!
_PLEASE_ provide them dedicated instructions to embed that bundle
inside/behind proper firewall / virtual machine. Otherwise they can easily be
trapped by some leaking streams (e.g. tcp/dns) outside tor to identify their
IP. That all must be blocked! Hope to hear from your project.

